# REBUILT DAYTON WIRE WHEELS



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*2 WHEELS TOTALLY REBUILT BY J.D. OF ZENITH*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NICE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2008, 06:50 PM~10976178
> *2 WHEELS TOTALLY REBUILT BY J.D. OF ZENITH
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

where are the before pics?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 30 2008, 07:10 PM~10984559
> *where are the before pics?
> *


*
ALL I GOTTA SAY IS, ! WAS TACOED SO BADD THEAT WE HAD O BEAT THE BARREL OUT TO TAKE OFF THE KNOCK OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I CAN VOUCH FOR THAT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

would u sell a set of 72 spoke barrells? also i have a seto of 100 spoke twisted i wanted to know if those spokes would fit the D hubs?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 2 2008, 10:01 AM~10997442
> *I CAN VOUCH FOR THAT
> *


What would it run to re built a set of 72's spoke D's?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 2 2008, 04:26 PM~11000175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely combination. :worship: :worship:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 3 2008, 12:40 AM~11003161
> *What would it run to re built a set of 72's spoke D's?
> *


ALL CHROME OR


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 2 2008, 11:58 PM~11003527
> *ALL CHROME OR
> *


yes all chrome.


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

oh snap

zenith rebuilding dayton's 

props homie looks good uffin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 3 2008, 02:07 AM~11003548
> *yes all chrome.
> *


WHATS EXACTLY WRONG WITH THEM


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 3 2008, 11:47 PM~11011081
> *WHATS EXACTLY WRONG WITH THEM
> *


Curb marks on a few sets. but, I have other set's... some clean ones that I want to power coat and re plated.


----------



## SCOOBY_SHAWNI (Apr 27, 2008)

NICE! :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

hey homie i need one 72 redone chrome peeling on the outer lip pm me


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I cant see the pics at work JD can you get the nipples back in line also this should mean you can take a set and powder coat them and put them back together right?


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 4 2008, 07:06 PM~11014351
> *I cant see the pics at work JD can you get the nipples back in line also this should mean you can take a set and powder coat them and put them back together right?
> *


x2 need to know for some wheels i might get


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

I'm sure you're a lot cheaper than Dayton when it comes to restoring rims. Not only are you cheaper but you're right down the street from me aren't you? If I would've known before I would've gone to you a long time ago. :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

i need 72 spoke rev barrels


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

No answer from the man him self????? :dunno:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OHH SHIT I COULDNT FIND THIS TOPIC AGAIN SORRY WHATCHA NEED


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jul 6 2008, 03:23 AM~11020861
> *i need 72 spoke rev barrels
> *


200 EACH TRIPLE PLATED


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 4 2008, 06:06 PM~11014351
> *I cant see the pics at work JD can you get the nipples back in line also this should mean you can take a set and powder coat them and put them back together right?
> *


YES
YES


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Jul 4 2008, 03:41 AM~11011319
> *hey homie i need one 72 redone chrome peeling on the outer lip pm me
> *


CALL ME 3237183520


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 4 2008, 02:28 AM~11011207
> *Curb marks on a few sets. but, I have other set's... some clean ones that I want to power coat and re plated.
> *


CALL OR PM ME


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jul 3 2008, 12:36 AM~11003139
> *would u sell a set of 72 spoke barrells? also i have a seto of 100 spoke twisted i wanted to know if those spokes would fit the D hubs?
> *


YES
NO


----------



## drgndawagn (Sep 10, 2007)

i have a set of 15's center gold d's that the center of them need redone and the the dish has some marks in them and also they have some curb marks could pm me a price


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WOW THE ONLY THING YOUR GONNA SALVAGE IS THE HUB


----------



## drgndawagn (Sep 10, 2007)

well the hub could be rredone too
i got for 150 so i cant go worng


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TTT

WOW THIS IS A GREAT BIT OF INFO :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NO PROBLEM


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

CAN YOU TURN ONE 15X7 72 SPOKE DAYTON I HAVE AS A SPARE
INTO A 13X7 JUST WONDERING IF SO HOW MUCH


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 17 2008, 11:38 PM~12187241
> *CAN YOU TURN ONE 15X7 72 SPOKE DAYTON I HAVE AS A SPARE
> INTO A 13X7 JUST WONDERING IF SO HOW MUCH
> *


ABOUT 400


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 17 2008, 10:43 PM~12187291
> *ABOUT 400
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT 
ILL BE CONTACTING YOU REAL SOON :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE BUMP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 21 2008, 09:30 PM~12494514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 21 2008, 09:30 PM~12494514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad mutha fuckas right here :biggrin:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

I got a 13x7 72 spoke dayton gold nipps rest chrome and all the spokes are loose and 2 are broke and ones missing how much 2 fix uffin:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*CANT FORGET THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

GOT THAT RIGHT 

WE WILL BE DOING REPAIRS FULL TIME NOW AND TRYING TO KEEP THE PRICING LOW


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 21 2009, 06:26 PM~15427497
> *GOT THAT RIGHT
> 
> WE WILL BE DOING REPAIRS FULL TIME NOW AND TRYING TO KEEP THE PRICING LOW
> *




:0


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

what about a set of barrels for my 88 spoke d's, but RAW no plating!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Oct 21 2009, 07:08 PM~15428025
> *what about a set of barrels for my 88 spoke d's, but RAW no plating!
> *


I DONT GET IT WHAT DO YOU WANT DONE


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

nice


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

yo JD, would a 72 spoke barrel be cheaper if you sent it raw, no chrome? Cause i plan on painting them anyways?


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

HOW MUCH TO FIX A 20X9 HEAVY DUTY DAYTON ,TO PUT A NEW HEAVY DUTY DISH ON.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Gonna be sending my 13" 72 spoke Daytons to get refreshed real soon to. May do the 14's as well.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Oct 22 2009, 04:33 AM~15431814
> *yo JD, would a 72 spoke barrel be cheaper if you sent it raw, no chrome? Cause i plan on painting them anyways?
> *


YES


----------



## 209rider (Apr 14, 2007)

can you rebuild a set of 13x7 roadstars 80 spoke :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209rider_@Oct 23 2009, 08:13 PM~15450498
> *can you rebuild a set of 13x7 roadstars 80 spoke :biggrin:
> *


DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU WANT


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2008, 06:50 PM~10976178
> *2 WHEELS TOTALLY REBUILT BY J.D. OF ZENITH
> 
> 
> ...



are you selling the (2) wheels if so how much, im need of (2) minus knock off & adapters, if not i have a few mix match 13x7's72 spoke's i can use that i need all gold (2) how much can you do them for ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 21 2009, 08:37 PM~15428326
> *I DONT GET IT WHAT DO YOU WANT DONE
> *


 i jsut want a set (4) of RAW barrels, so i can paint them, send them back with the rest of the parts for assembly (88 spoke d'z)


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Oct 24 2009, 09:54 AM~15453843
> *are you selling the (2) wheels if so how much, im need of (2) minus knock off & adapters, if not i have a few  mix match 13x7's72 spoke's i can use that i need all gold (2) how much can you do them for ?
> *


 * YUP, U DIDNT WANT EM , SO WE FIXED EM AND SOLD THE WHOLE SET THANX TO JD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=460946&hl=


----------



## 209rider (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 23 2009, 10:36 PM~15451690
> *DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU WANT
> *


I want barrow , nipples, and hub rechrome and spokes powder coated black what would be the ticket


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

i just called them on one of mine cause one of my rims craked they said they can fixed it


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I have 1- 14x7 dayton 100 spoke that needs the dish rechromed and a few new nipples then put back together, how much would that be???

thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

how much to re chrome a 14x7 96spoke or 100spoke ditch


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209rider_@Oct 25 2009, 07:25 PM~15463451
> *I want barrow , nipples, and hub rechrome and spokes powder coated black what would be the ticket
> *


NEW SET OF WHEELS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 26 2009, 08:14 PM~15475780
> *how much to re chrome a 14x7 96spoke or 100spoke ditch
> *


300


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 26 2009, 05:20 PM~15473222
> *I have 1- 14x7 dayton 100 spoke that needs the dish rechromed and a few new nipples then put back together, how much would that be???
> 
> thanks in advance for any info.
> *


100 TO TAKE APART AND REASSEMBLE
200 FOR A NEW DISH
NIPPLES $1 EACH


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Oct 24 2009, 07:17 PM~15456429
> *i jsut want a set (4)  of RAW barrels, so i can paint them, send them back  with the rest of the parts  for assembly (88 spoke d'z)
> *


????


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Oct 27 2009, 05:34 AM~15478970
> *????
> *


NON CHROME 100 EACH


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 27 2009, 06:44 AM~15479013
> *NON CHROME 100 EACH
> *


 68132 how much shipped?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> NICE


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 25 2009, 03:28 PM~15461517
> * YUP, U DIDNT WANT EM , SO WE FIXED EM AND SOLD THE WHOLE SET THANX TO JD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=460946&hl=
> *



i owned those wheels for short period of time, goddam they were cleann :biggrin: well worth that midnight drive to san antonio :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

